# Another Special Edition - Brompton Junction in Singapore



## Kell (19 Jun 2019)

Opening soon in Funan Shopping Mall, Singapore... Our latest Brompton Junction Store. To celebrate this, we've designed the Brompton Lion City Special Edition. Inspired by Singapore and only available in from the new Brompton Junction Singapore, the bike features a Red and Gold Lacquer colour scheme along with the Singapore dial code of +65 and Lion City branding laser etched onto the plaque. Brompton Bicycle Singapore #BromptonJunctionSG


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 Jun 2019)

I like it, I think it’s a good way to encourage a different form of allegiance for the Brompton brand.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Jun 2019)

Chuffin' 'eck that's nice!
*approves*


----------



## Specialeyes (19 Jun 2019)

That's blimmin' lovely, that is.
Fabulous that you've made a special edition in honour of my favourite chewy sweet too.


----------

